# Mosquito Build



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

My BT Mosquito has just come out of the mold and I'm getting excited to be able to get back out on the water after selling my last skiff so quickly, leaving me boat-less for longer than I'd like (1 month LOL)! Although it's given me time to get things done around the house that I tend to put off when the fishings good... "And it's always good"
More pictures to come soon.

2019 BT Mosquito

- 60HP Suzuki (Black)

- Jack Foreman Crossroads Custom (3 blade triple cup) Prop Set-up

- Entire build Solid Color Change 'Ice Blue'

- Black solid Rubrail

- Powder Coating package 'Black - inc. Poling Platform, Misc Small Parts & Steering Wheel

- Upholstery 'Gray Light w/ Black Trim'

- Folding Backrest Cushion on Poling Platform w/ Step Up & Drop Down Legs

- 2 Rod Holders welded on Poling Platform

- LED Light underside of Poling Platform 'White'

- Atlas Jackplate

- Center Console 'Elite' w/ Jumspeat over insulated cooler/storage (inc. Hydraulic steering set-up)

- Stainless Flush Mount Cup Holder (2) - Center Console

- Dual USB/12V Charger mounted on console

- Simrad Go9- Flush mount

- Plumbed Livewell Under Jumpseat

- Aluminum Two Place Rod Holder on Console

- BT Custom Quick Release Push Pole Holders

- LED Cockpit Under Gunnel Lighting 'Blue'

- Sea Dek Poling Platform Pad 'Snow Camo over Black'

- Sea Dek Full Under Gunnel Pads 'Snow Camo over Black'

- Tibor Push Pole Caddy mounted on Poling Platform - Starboard side

- Pre-rigged for 12v Trolling Motor (Inc. 1 Deep Cycle Battery, Minn Kota removable Mount, 60 AMP breaker, Plug & Receptacle & built in recharging system)

- Receiver point on Bow (for future Casting Platform)

- Ramlin Custom Fitted Aluminum Dry Launch Trailer

- Break Away System (shortest possible set-up - 19'3" LOA)

- Trailer Spare Wheel Hub & Mount


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Great build and I just sold one almost identical. Consider asking them about Awl Grip upgrade as I had mine redone by BT and it was WAY, nicer (more glossy, resistant to stains) than some defective Non skid from original. I would definitely consider not putting a white light under your poling platform. White blinds you. Red is ideal if you have any light on at night as red is what you want for "dark" vision. I think pilots do this for a reason...I had blue cockpit lights on my BT and they were too bright to use at all, other than loading/unloading at the dock. Great build.
Best, 
Matt


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Matts said:


> Great build and I just sold one almost identical. Consider asking them about Awl Grip upgrade as I had mine redone by BT and it was WAY, nicer (more glossy, resistant to stains) than some defective Non skid from original. I would definitely consider not putting a white light under your poling platform. White blinds you. Red is ideal if you have any light on at night as red is what you want for "dark" vision. I think pilots do this for a reason...I had blue cockpit lights on my BT and they were too bright to use at all, other than loading/unloading at the dock. Great build.
> Best,
> Matt


Thank you, I'll definitely look into changing the light under the polling platform.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

White is blinding! BT originally placed ared under platform spreader light and it was inadvertently replaced with white. Not good. I wonder if red under gunnel lights would be best too? Pretty much need mostly darkness so your eyes can dark adapt. Congratulations on the build. That’s a very sea worthy skiff and excellent customer service at BT!!
Best,
Matt


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

More pictures from Eric over at BT... She's starting to come together!


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

There's more


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

Congrats! Looks like you picked up the only item I wish I did - drop down legs on backrest.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Teeser said:


> Congrats! Looks like you picked up the only item I wish I did - drop down legs on backrest.


Thanks, Teeser! Yes, after fishing on a buddies Mosquito I decided to get the drop down legs on the backrest to make getting on and off the platform quicker/easier. Is there anything that you added and really like, that I missed?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome to the BT family. You're really going to enjoy your new skiff. Post up some fish slime pix after you break it in.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks, Zika! I definitely will post up plenty of pics!


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

She's getting close... Eric is having the motor mounted higher than normal due to the custom Jack Foreman prop


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

Looking good! I don’t think I’d have any more recommendations than what you have.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

A huge, huge congrats!! Picked mine up last August, and were absolutely loving this boat. Although I fish the lagoon/river most of the time, we've taken it to Louisiana, down south and lots of areas in between. Boat handles pretty rough water with absolute ease. Hops up in a foot and polls effortlessly in less. Motor is extremely efficient and very quiet. 

I do have the white light under the platform, and do not find it a problem. I use it quite often on the docks at night while digging thru a fly box or looking for more leader. 

However, I would recommend red LED's under the gunnels as well instead of blue. I had blue under the gunnels on my old Maverick and they were virtually unusable at night. Other than the cool looking factor, they did nothing in the way of functionality. Red is a great color at night. Its very usable, casts a nice soft glow inside the boat and you can still see whats going on around you. 

Also, if its not too late, ask Eric to upgrade your trolling motor plug to the Battery Tender plug. Its a much better plug than the Marineco round plugs. 

Although I ordered my boat with the Foreman prop, I have since switched it back to the PowerTech 4 blade for the extra speed. But you'll love the hole shot with the Foreman...its incredible. 

Again, huge congrats and can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Jumbo Jet said:


> A huge, huge congrats!! Picked mine up last August, and were absolutely loving this boat. Although I fish the lagoon/river most of the time, we've taken it to Louisiana, down south and lots of areas in between. Boat handles pretty rough water with absolute ease. Hops up in a foot and polls effortlessly in less. Motor is extremely efficient and very quiet.
> 
> I do have the white light under the platform, and do not find it a problem. I use it quite often on the docks at night while digging thru a fly box or looking for more leader.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words Jumbo Jet! I also appreciate the info and I'll definitely post some pictures once she's finished!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Whats your delivery date? Waiting on that beauty is the hardest part, lol.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

This coming Friday is the delivery date but Eric said they may be able to have her ready as soon as Tuesday... Which would be great because I have Tues, Wed, & Fri off this week and you know where I'll be if she's finished early


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Aw man, you're right there! Delivery day is incredible. Will/Eric will go over every square inch of the boat with you, its such a fun experience working with BT. Everyone there are absolute amazing human beings. Super excited for you buddy!


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks Jumbo Jet I really appreciate it!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

If Beavertail says it will be ready on a specific date, it will be ready. That kind of promise is almost unheard of in the boating industry. As JJ says, it's a great pass down from Will and Eric. Exceptional boat and even better customer experience!


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Zika said:


> If Beavertail says it will be ready on a specific date, it will be ready. That kind of promise is almost unheard of in the boating industry. As JJ says, it's a great pass down from Will and Eric. Exceptional boat and even better customer experience!


Thanks Zika, BT has definitely provided that level of customer service


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Finished motor break-in period and was able to snap a few pics, plus found a whole mess if these little guys!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Wow! Its beautiful! And can't think of a better fish to break it in with!! Huge congrats to you. Didn't take you long at all to run thru that break in period, lol.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Wow! Its beautiful! And can't think of a better fish to break it in with!! Huge congrats to you. Didn't take you long at all to run thru that break in period, lol.


Thanks Jumbo Jet! Yeah man I've been mainly using those break-in hours to explore and just happened to find two different areas holding decent #'s of juvie Tarpon... I'll take it lol


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice colors and great job with the break-in bonus. Love catching the little guys. All the goodie without the pain. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Appreciate the kind words, Zika!


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Vincent A Sawchuk said:


> Finished motor break-in period and was able to snap a few pics, plus found a whole mess if these little guys!


Love that side view photo - what a beautiful bow entry! I had never noticed that view on other Mosquito photos...


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Rooster said:


> Love that side view photo - what a beautiful bow entry! I had never noticed that view on other Mosquito photos...


Thanks Rooster!


----------



## Markowenb (Jun 20, 2013)

We’re you able to get the foreman prop through Beavertail when you had it built or did you buy it on your own?


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

I got my Foreman prop from Beavertail


----------



## SwampThing07 (Jul 23, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## messin.with.sasquatch (Aug 10, 2021)

Matts said:


> White is blinding! BT originally placed ared under platform spreader light and it was inadvertently replaced with white. Not good. I wonder if red under gunnel lights would be best too? Pretty much need mostly darkness so your eyes can dark adapt. Congratulations on the build. That’s a very sea worthy skiff and excellent customer service at BT!!
> Best,
> Matt


I installed two different strips connected to two seperate switches. One white light one red light. Best move I could make. Red for the night time tarpon trips. White for when we get back to the dock and people aren't busting their ass getting off my boat.


----------

